# How to Convert .rtf to .Jpeg



## keves2002 (Jan 18, 2007)

I am using a "video" tutorial of *"Adobe photoshop"* , i want to have the same "image" which they used to explain 
some of the "Tools" of "photoshop", so when the "video" was playing i used the "print screen" feature to capture 
the "image" & i saved it in "wordpad", now i am getting an *.rtf file*, As i cant open this file in "photoshop", 
how can i convert it to *.Jpeg file* , so that i can open the "image" in "photoshop"

Ps : Is there any other method to do the same ?
Thanx in Advance


----------



## Tech Geek (Jan 18, 2007)

the first software in the link
*www.freedownloadscenter.com/Best/free-rtf-to-jpg.html


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Jan 18, 2007)

use pdf camp pro


----------



## SE><IE (Jan 18, 2007)

Open RTF file with wordpad or MSword. Now copy individual images. Now open photoshop. Create a new file and paste the image here. Save it as you wish.
Do this for the remaining images too.


----------



## Pragadheesh (Jan 18, 2007)

jus google thru.. u'll end up wid loads of sw to convert .rtf  to .jpeg.... also check out this link...

*www.eprintdriver.com/to_jpeg/RTF-to-JPEG-ex.html


----------



## SE><IE (Jan 18, 2007)

Please go through his post before mentioning any "converters"


> i used the "print screen" feature to capture
> the "image" & i saved it in "wordpad"


He pasted the images in wordpad. Simple enough, follow my steps to do it the straight way.

PS: after you copy the image from wordpad, you can paste it in _paint_ too.


----------



## keves2002 (Jan 18, 2007)

@ All,

Thanx ,  as its holiday over here [Dubai] on [Friday & saturday], i will be able to check it only on sunday, definetly i will try it & let u know the results ,


----------



## prasad_den (Jan 19, 2007)

As Se><ie has mentioned, you can paste to any other image editing program after using the print screen function..!! I'll just reduce one more step from Se><ie's method..

1. Open Adobe Photoshop
2. Go to File >>> New >>> In the Preset sizes box select 1024 x 768 (or whichever is your monitor resolution)
3. Go to Edit >>> Paste
4. Do whatever you want.. and then save the final image directly..


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Jan 20, 2007)

There is a programme called paperless printer. You can use this programme to print any doccument of any application to image format, html etc. It is a good programme to have. *www.rarefind.com/paperlessprinter/features.html


----------



## keves2002 (Jan 21, 2007)

prasad_den said:
			
		

> As Se><ie has mentioned, you can paste to any other image editing program after using the print screen function..!! I'll just reduce one more step from Se><ie's method..
> 
> 1. Open Adobe Photoshop
> 2. Go to File >>> New >>> In the Preset sizes box select 1024 x 768 (or whichever is your monitor resolution)
> ...


 
Thanx , Ur solution works fine


----------

